# "STAY FROSTY" Shoulder patch



## Loki (Oct 29, 2012)

"STAY FROSTY" buy the patch! Support the family of a fallen true hero. All the money goes to his family and children. USMC SGTMAJ and LAPD Element Team Leader Robert J. Cottle a true man of honor and example to all of us. Robert J. Cottle, was Killed In Action by a roadside bomb in Helmand Province, Afghanistan on March 24, 2010.

If you would like a “Stay Frosty” patch in memory of 23 D…Sgt Maj Robert James Cottle, send a self-addressed envelope and $5.00 to…
Gordo Fox Consultants
2419 E Harbor Blvd #184
Ventura, CA 93001
All proceeds will go to RJ’s wife and daughter.












*http://kitup.military.com/2012/10/stay-frosty-patch-robert-cottle.html#ixzz2AhgkNFsJ*


With deepest respect.


----------

